# FET- ULTRASOUND SCANS PRE TRANSFER AND PRE PATCHES.



## roze (Mar 20, 2004)

Hi,  I would appreciate some advice - 

I am due to have a FET at IVI Barcelona mid December, and have started downregging on synarel- when my AF arrives, the clinic want me to have a scan on days 1-3 of this to check for polyps and cysts on my ovaries before I start with the oestrogen patches.  Is this scan absolutely necessary, given that I have had a check in September before my last ET, have never had more than a very small cyst that no-one worried about,  and that I will be having scans on days 8 and 11 of my cycle to monitor my lining.? If I have cysts , will they not be seen then, or will they be difficult to see once I start the patches.?  I don't understand the logic of an early scan  - this means more time off work and more money. Its difficult as it is getting the time off which adds to the stress.
If it is critical then I will have them, but would appreciate if someone could clarify this for me.

Thanks,


love to all,


roze xxx


----------



## ladyblue (Sep 13, 2005)

Hi Roze,

I'm no expert, but I thought I'd offer you my thoughts on the matter.

I started on patches yesterday, in preparation for a fresh DE cycle in December. (I have had 3 BFN cycles so far.)
My clinic (IM, Barcelona) have told me to have a scan at 7-9 days, to check the womb lining - which is their normal procedure.
They know that I have a small cyst on one ovary - this shows up every time I have a scan.
(I was told by my clinic that the cyst may increase in size, due to the medication, but so far there has been no change.)

So in reply to your query, I believe that a cyst will show up on a scan, even when you are using the patches. This has certainly been the case with me! 

Actually, I don't see the relevance of an ovarian cyst when you are having a FET. Surely only the thickness and circulation of your endometrium is of any concern?

Well, as I said, I'm not a Doctor, but I don't believe an early scan is critical! 
However, if you're unhappy, you should always check with your clinic, and explain the difficulty in arranging time off work. They should be explain things to you.

Hope this helps,

ladyblue
    x


----------



## Roz1 (Oct 24, 2004)

Dear Roze

Like Ladyblue I am no medical expert but I know that even at my UK clinic I have had a scan at day 1 - 3 of FET tx to check that lining is thin and that there are no cysts/polyps.  I believe that each clinic is different and I know that some clinics do not do this "baseline" scan.  I was always under the impression that the reason for the 1st scan is to show up any abnormalities that could be worsened by the oestrogen before tx starts.  I would check with IVI to make sure that the scan is necessary and explain your concerns.  Like you, I do not have a history of cysts/other problems but always find it reasssuring that everything is as it should be when starting tx, rather than finding there is a problem later on.  

With this fresh 1st DE cycle at IVI I was originally told to perform baseline scan at day 1 -3 at the initial consultation but then told they had changed this to day 3 - 5 when I actually started tx - I went for day 3 as it seemed to be the common day!  As I say, it is probably worth re-contacting them with your concerns.

Hope you get it sorted and that AF comes in time for you to do Dec FET.

Love



Roz


----------



## RozLu (Jul 19, 2005)

Hi Roze
I'm also with IVI and was asked to have the same 3 scans. (Then has another on EC day...) I guess it's policy.
I agree that is expensive and time consuming. But I've been happy to go with it (after questioning the doc each time to make sure) as I am happy with IVI and they seem to know what's best...
I was only told to start the patches once they received the day 1-3 scan result.
(Also I was told by my UK clinic that I didn't need another scan after the day 8 scan as the lining was fine. But of course I checked with IVI (as I'm their patient!) and they insisted. )
I also had bloods at day 8 and 11 which seemed more important. They changed my patch dose after the day 11 test showed my oestrodial had dropped.
I'd say they just have a standard policy about the scans. But it's worth checking...
Don't suppose that helps much...?  
Take care
R
x


----------



## bluebell (Dec 9, 2004)

Hello Roze, 
I believe that the early scan is also to make sure that you are fully 'downregged', ie that the Synarel has worked and that you have no residual lining and all is ready for you to start on the patches.  i for one found it reassuring too, but it maybe isn't entirely necessary.  Why not discuss it with Carme (at IVIB) and see what she says?  How much are you paying for scans ? Mine were only £50 (and in fact they didn'tcharge me at all in the end). Where do you live ?  Maybe there is somewhere cheaper ?
Good luck.  It's all so confusing isn't it ?
Bluebellxxxxxxxxxx


----------

